# GT-MTB Produktionsjahre



## Sascha123 (2. März 2010)

Hallöchen,

vielleicht kann mir jemand bei meiner Recherche helfen.  

Ich suche die Produktionsjahre sämtlicher GT-Mountainbikes. Bis dato habe ich die unten aufgegeführte Liste (welche Lücken und bestimmt noch Fehler hat!) zusammen.

Wenn jeman zufällig etwas ergänzen kann, wäre ich euch dankbar !

*[FONT="][URL="http://www.gt-mtb.de/gallerie/index.php?cat=10"]Aggressor[/URL] [/FONT]*[FONT="]                 von 1994 bis heute[/FONT]
   [B][FONT="]Avalanche                  [/FONT][/B][FONT="]von 1993 bis heute[/FONT]
   [B][FONT="]Borrego[/FONT][/B][FONT="]                      von   ??? bis ???[/FONT]
   [B][FONT="]Bravado[/FONT][/B][FONT="]                     von   ??? bis ???[/FONT]
        [B][FONT="]Chucker                   [/FONT][/B][FONT="] von 2004 bis heute[/FONT]
                [B][FONT="]DHi[/FONT][/B][FONT="]                           von   2005 bis 2008[/FONT]
                [B][FONT="]Force[/FONT][/B][FONT="]                         von   2008 bis heute[/FONT]
                [B][FONT="]Fury[/FONT][/B][FONT="]                          von   2009 bis heute[/FONT]
                [B][FONT="]Karakoram[/FONT][/B][FONT="]              1993   bis 1999[/FONT]
                [B][FONT="]Laguna[/FONT][/B][FONT="]                     von   2009 bis heute[/FONT]
                [B][FONT="]Lobo DH[/FONT][/B][FONT="]                  von   ??? bis heute[/FONT]
        [B][FONT="]LTS[/FONT][/B][FONT="]                           von   ??? bis ???[/FONT]
        [B][FONT="]Marathon[/FONT][/B][FONT="]                 von   2008 bis heute[/FONT]
                [B][FONT="]Outpost[/FONT][/B][FONT="]                     von   1993 bis heute[/FONT]
                [B][FONT="]Pantera /Terramoto[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von ??? bis ???[/FONT]
        [B][FONT="]Peace[/FONT][/B][FONT="]                          von   2007 bis heute[/FONT]
                [B][FONT="]Psyclone[/FONT][/B][FONT="]                     von   ??? bis ???[/FONT]
        [B][FONT="]Richter[/FONT][/B][FONT="]                       von   ??? bis ???[/FONT]
        [B][FONT="]RTS[/FONT][/B][FONT="]                            von   ??? bis ???[/FONT]
        [B][FONT="]Ruckus[/FONT][/B][FONT="]                       von   ??? bis ???[/FONT]
        [B][FONT="]Sanction[/FONT][/B][FONT="]                     von   2008 bis heute[/FONT]
                [B][FONT="]Sensor[/FONT][/B][FONT="]                        von   2010 bis heute[/FONT]
       [B][FONT="]STS[/FONT][/B][FONT="]                            von   ??? bis ???[/FONT]
       [B][FONT="]Xizang[/FONT][/B][FONT="]                        von   1990 bis 1999[/FONT]
                [B][FONT="]Zaskar[/FONT][/B][FONT="]                        von   1991 - heute[/FONT]


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. März 2010)

Outpost 88´- Heute
Richter 92 + 93
Karakoram ab 88
Avalanche ab 88
Timberline ab 85
Backwoods ab 85

bei den anderen bin ich mir nicht sicher.
Aber hier wird Dir geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (2. März 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Outpost 88´- Heute
> Richter 92 + 93
> Karakoram ab 88
> Avalanche ab 88
> ...



Das geht ja schneller als die Polizei erlaubt. 
Vielen Dank an das "lebende Lexikon".


----------



## Sascha123 (2. März 2010)

Neuer Stand:

*[FONT="][URL="http://www.gt-mtb.de/gallerie/index.php?cat=10"]Aggressor[/URL] [/FONT]*[FONT="]von 1994 bis heute[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Avalanche [/FONT][/B][FONT="]von 1988 bis heute[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Backwoods[/FONT][/B] [FONT="]1985 bis ???[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Borrego[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von ??? bis ???[/FONT]
  [B][FONT="]Bravado[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von ??? bis ???[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Chucker [/FONT][/B][FONT="]von 2004 bis heute[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]DHi[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von 2005 bis 2008[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Force[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von 2008 bis heute[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Fury[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von 2009 bis heute[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Karakoram[/FONT][/B][FONT="] 1988 bis 1999[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Laguna[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von 2009 bis heute[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Lobo DH[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von ??? bis heute[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]LTS[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von ??? bis ???[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Marathon[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von 2008 bis heute[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Outpost[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von 1988 bis heute[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Pantera /Terramoto[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von ??? bis ???[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Peace[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von 2007 bis heute[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Psyclone[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von ??? bis ???[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Richter[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von 1992 bis 1993[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]RTS[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von ??? bis ???[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Ruckus[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von ??? bis ???[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Sanction[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von 2008 bis heute[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Sensor[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von 2010 bis heute[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]STS[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von ??? bis ???[/FONT]
  [B][FONT="]Timberline[/FONT][/B][FONT="]von 1985 bis ???[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Xizang[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von 1990 bis 1999[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Zaskar[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von 1991 - heute[/FONT]


Ich suche dann auch mal weiter ...


----------



## kingmoe (3. März 2010)

Schau doch in die Kataloge, da findest du sicher zu LTS etc. die Zeiträume.


----------



## mäxx__ (3. März 2010)

*Tempest*?????


----------



## Sascha123 (3. März 2010)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Schau doch in die Kataloge, da findest du sicher zu LTS etc. die Zeiträume.




Ja, daran habe ich natürlich auch schon gedacht. Leider sind die Kataloge nicht vollständig bzw. sagen nichts über den kompletten Zeitraum aus.




mäxx schrieb:


> *Tempest*?????



Das gibst auch? 


*[FONT="][URL="http://www.gt-mtb.de/gallerie/index.php?cat=10"]Aggressor[/URL] [/FONT]*[FONT="]von 1994 bis heute[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Avalanche [/FONT][/B][FONT="]von 1988 bis heute[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Backwoods[/FONT][/B] [FONT="]1985 bis ???[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Borrego[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von ??? bis ???[/FONT]
  [B][FONT="]Bravado[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von ??? bis ???[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Chucker [/FONT][/B][FONT="]von 2004 bis heute[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]DHi[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von 2005 bis 2008[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Force[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von 2008 bis heute[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Fury[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von 2009 bis heute[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Karakoram[/FONT][/B][FONT="] 1988 bis 1999[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Laguna[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von 2009 bis heute[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Lobo DH[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von ??? bis heute[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]LTS[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von ??? bis ???[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Marathon[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von 2008 bis heute[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Outpost[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von 1988 bis heute[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Pantera /Terramoto[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von ??? bis ???[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Peace[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von 2007 bis heute[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Psyclone[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von ??? bis ???[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Richter[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von 1992 bis 1993[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]RTS[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von ??? bis ???[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Ruckus[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von ??? bis ???[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Sanction[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von 2008 bis heute[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Sensor[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von 2010 bis heute[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]STS[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von ??? bis ???[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Tempest [/FONT][/B][FONT="]von ??? bis ???[/FONT]
  [B][FONT="]Timberline[/FONT][/B][FONT="]von 1985 bis ???[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Xizang[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von 1990 bis 1999[/FONT]
[B][FONT="]Zaskar[/FONT][/B][FONT="] von 1991 - heute[/FONT]


----------



## gtbiker (3. März 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Das gibst auch?



Werd mal nicht frech mein Lieber!


----------



## kingmoe (3. März 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Ja, daran habe ich natürlich auch schon gedacht. Leider sind die Kataloge nicht vollständig bzw. sagen nichts über den kompletten Zeitraum aus.



Naja, fürs LTS und Co. sollte es reichen.
Oder hast du nur die Kataloge von mtb-kataloge.de?


----------



## Sascha123 (3. März 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Werd mal nicht frech mein Lieber!



Deine künstlerische Inszenierung im Album spricht für sich. 




kingmoe schrieb:


> Naja, fürs LTS und Co. sollte es reichen.
> Oder hast du nur die Kataloge von mtb-kataloge.de?



Ja, hab bis dato neben Suchmaschinen nur diese Katalogquelle. Schon traurig das nicht mal GT eine eigene Modellhistory auf der Seite hat.


----------



## Kruko (3. März 2010)

GT interessieren die alten Modelle nicht

Die jetzige Firma hat nichts mit der aus den 90'er Jahren zu tun.

Schön wäre es, wenn Du uns auch erzählen würdest, was Du mit der Liste vorhast. Ich kann es mir zwar denken, aber es wäre fair, wenn Du dies auch hier entsprechend sagen würdest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (3. März 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> GT interessieren die alten Modelle nicht
> Schön wäre es, wenn Du uns auch erzählen würdest, was Du mit der Liste vorhast. Ich kann es mir zwar denken, aber es wäre fair, wenn Du dies auch hier entsprechend sagen würdest.



Ich fand es eigentlich fair hier nichts zu sagen.

Aber bitte:

Die Liste ist für ein sauber strukturiertes GT-Fotoalbum, welches alle MTB-Modelle nach Jahrgängen abdecken soll. Da sollen aber keine Hochglanzbilder vom Hersteller sondern private Nutzerbilder rein.

Da es sowas in der Art nicht gibt, mache ich es mal aus reiner Freude.


----------



## Kruko (3. März 2010)

Ich will jetzt nicht der Spielverderber sein, also meine Kritik nicht falsch verstehen.

Die Idee finde ich erstmal nicht verkehrt.

Aber wie willst Du an die Bilder kommen?? Rein rechtlich ist es so, dass alle Bilder die Du im Fotoalbum findest zwar für jedermann öffentlich zugänglich sind und auch heruntergeladen werden können, aber immer noch dem Eigentümer gehören. Du müsstest entweder bei jedem Bild den Rechte-Inhaber fragen oder alternativ ein Fotoalbum starten, wo jeder selbst die Fotos hochladen kann.

Von daher wäre es mehr als fair gewesen, wenn Du Dein Vorhaben erstmal hier vorgestellt hättest.


----------



## Sascha123 (3. März 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht der Spielverderber sein, also meine Kritik nicht falsch verstehen.
> 
> Die Idee finde ich erstmal nicht verkehrt.
> 
> ...




Sorry,

aber du interpretierst hier viel zu viel rein und startest damit wilde Mutmaßungen. Genau aus dem Grund wollte ich hier erst mal nichts sagen.

"mtb-news" ist bestimmt nicht meine Bilderquelle. Das GT-Album wird für jedermann zugänglich sein und entsprechend kann auch jeder entscheiden ob er etwas einstellt oder nicht. Genauso kann jeder seine Bilder auch ohne weitere Hürden wieder bearbeiten und löschen.

Ich hoffe die Infos reichen dir erst mal.


----------



## Kruko (3. März 2010)

So kommt aber langsam etwas Licht ins Dunkel 

Ich weiß nur nicht, wo Du das Problem siehst, vorher zu sagen 

" Hey Leute, ich möchte eine HP erstellen und brauche Eure Hilfe."

Wenn Du Dich ein wenig erklärt hättest, so wären hier wahrscheinlich schon mehr Antworten der "lebenden Lexika"

Dann hier auch noch ein paar Daten, die Dich interessieren 

Xizang gab es schon 1989, allerdings in Stahl fillet brazed

LTS 1995 - 1999
LTS Thermoplast  1996
STS 1997 - 2000 (inclusive den XCR STS)
XCR bzw I-drive 1999 - 2003 oder 2004
Psyclone 1992 - 1999
RTS 1993 - 1997
Bravado 1992 - 1997 (bin ich mir aber nicht 100% sicher)
Terramoto 1993 - 1998 oder 1999 (muss ich noch mal nachschauen)


----------



## Sascha123 (3. März 2010)

Danke für deine Hilfe. 

Ich wollte es ja mit der HP noch zu gegebner Zeit bekannt geben und keine Diskussionen im Vorfeld auslösen. Momentan entwickle ich ja noch viel und halbfertige Sachen sind selten vorzeigefähig.

Ob die Idee ankommt wird man noch sehen müssen. Im schlimmsten Fall habe ich mich "nur" persönlich über GTs weitergebildet.


----------



## Kruko (3. März 2010)

Umgekehrt hättest Du aber auch einige Tips bekommen können 

Eine Einteilung Avalanche 1998 bis heute finde ich persönlich etwas falsch.

Ein Stahl-Avalanche der frühen Jahre kann man nicht mit einem Alu-Avalanche vergleichen. Das Team Avalanche war 1990/1991 das Top-Modell in der Stahl-Sparte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (3. März 2010)

OK,

das werde ich berücksichtigen. Irgendwie in der Art:

*Kategoriebeschreibung:*

Modelle von XXXX bis XXXX (Stahl) / Modelle von XXXX bis XXXX (Alu)


----------



## Sascha123 (3. März 2010)

Neuer Stand:

*[FONT="][URL="http://www.gt-mtb.de/gallerie/index.php?cat=10"]Aggressor[/URL] [/FONT]*[FONT="]Modelle von 1994 bis heute[/FONT]
                [B][FONT="]Avalanche [/FONT][/B][FONT="]Modelle von 1988 bis heute[/FONT]
                [B][FONT="]Backwoods [/FONT][/B][FONT="]Modelle von 1985 bis ???[/FONT]
                [B][FONT="]Borrego [/FONT][/B][FONT="]Modelle von ??? bis ???[/FONT]

             [B][FONT="]Bravado [/FONT][/B][FONT="]Modelle von 1992 bis 1997[/FONT]
                [B][FONT="]Chucker [/FONT][/B][FONT="]Modelle von 2004 bis heute[/FONT]
                [B][FONT="]DHi [/FONT][/B][FONT="]Modelle von 2005 bis 2008[/FONT]
                [B][FONT="]Force [/FONT][/B][FONT="]Modelle von 2008 bis heute[/FONT]

             [B][FONT="]Fury [/FONT][/B][FONT="]Modelle von 2009 bis heute[/FONT]

             [B][FONT="]Karakoram [/FONT][/B][FONT="]Modelle 1988 bis 1999[/FONT]

             [B][FONT="]Laguna [/FONT][/B][FONT="]Modelle von 2009 bis heute[/FONT]

Lightning Modelle von ??? bis ???

             [B][U][COLOR=blue][FONT="]Lobo DH [/FONT][/COLOR][/U][/B][FONT="]Modelle   von ??? bis heute [/FONT]


             [B][FONT="]LTS [/FONT][/B][FONT="]Modelle von 1996 bis 1999[/FONT]
                [B][FONT="]Marathon [/FONT][/B][FONT="]Modelle von 2008 bis heute[/FONT]
                [B][FONT="]Outpost [/FONT][/B][FONT="]Modelle von 1993 bis heute[/FONT]

             [B][FONT="]Pantera [/FONT][/B][FONT="]Modelle von 1993 bis 1997[/FONT]

             [B][FONT="]Peace [/FONT][/B][FONT="]Modelle von 2007 bis heute[/FONT]

             [B][FONT="]Psyclone [/FONT][/B][FONT="]Modelle von 1992 bis 1999[/FONT]

             [B][FONT="]Richter [/FONT][/B][FONT="]Modelle von 1992 bis 1993[/FONT]

             [B][FONT="]RTS [/FONT][/B][FONT="]Modelle von 1993 bis 1997[/FONT]

             [B][FONT="]Ruckus [/FONT][/B][FONT="]Modelle von ??? bis ??? [/FONT]


             [B][FONT="]Sanction [/FONT][/B][FONT="]Modelle von 2008 bis heute[/FONT]
                [B][FONT="]Sensor [/FONT][/B][FONT="]Modelle von 2010 bis heute[/FONT]
                [B][FONT="]STS [/FONT][/B][FONT="]Modelle von 1997 bis 2000[/FONT]

             [B][FONT="]Tempest [/FONT][/B][FONT="]Modelle von ??? bis ??? [/FONT]


             [B][FONT="]Terramoto [/FONT][/B][FONT="]Modelle von 1993 bis 1998[/FONT]

             [B][FONT="]Timberline [/FONT][/B][FONT="]Modelle von 1985 bis ???[/FONT]
                [B][FONT="]Xizang [/FONT][/B][FONT="]Modell 1989 (Stahl)
  Modelle von 1990 bis 1999 (Titanium)[/FONT]
                [B][FONT="]Zaskar   [/FONT][/B][FONT="]Modelle   von 1991 - heute[/FONT]




Mal zur Info: Bis jetzt habe ich quer durch die Bank *172 *Jahrgänge zusammen. Wer also alle besitzen will braucht etwas Platz.


----------



## Beaufighter (3. März 2010)

Hey, mir ist gerade auf die Schnelle aufgefallen, dass der Titanrahmen Lightning noch in deiner Liste fehlt. Mit Jahreszahlen kann ich aber leider nicht dienen.

Grüße


----------



## Sascha123 (3. März 2010)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Hey, mir ist gerade auf die Schnelle aufgefallen, dass der Titanrahmen Lightning noch in deiner Liste fehlt. Mit Jahreszahlen kann ich aber leider nicht dienen.
> 
> Grüße



Verdammt, es werden ja immer mehr.


----------



## kingmoe (3. März 2010)

Das Lightning habe ich bisher nur in 1997er Katalogen gesehen.


----------



## Sascha123 (3. März 2010)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Das Lightning habe ich bisher nur in 1997er Katalogen gesehen.



Danke. Dann übernehme ich das erst mal.


----------



## planetsmasher (3. März 2010)

so auf die Schnelle fällt mir noch das Talera ein. Und das Ricochet.


----------



## kingmoe (3. März 2010)

*Ricochet *fällt mir noch ein. War 1988 und 1989 ein Trial-Bike (das mit der Doppelbrücke) und später ein MTB.

Das *Talera *gab es auf jeden Fall mind. ab 1991.


----------



## Sascha123 (3. März 2010)

Ist ja Wahnsinn was hier alles zusammenkommt und für mich auch etwas überraschend. Wer hätte gedacht, dass GT alleine 31 MTB-Modelle hat/hatte? 

Ich hoffe das war es jetzt.


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. März 2010)

Wo wir schon einmal dabei sind,
das XCR fehlt auch, genau wie das Tequesta (ab 90?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (3. März 2010)

eigtl. fehlt ja noch die ganze idrive/id palette, oder?


----------



## kingmoe (3. März 2010)

Und wenn man das *Hybrid *noch als Kinder-MTB mitnimmt, ist es wieder ein Modell mehr ;-)
Und das *Bullet *war ja auch ein Kinder-MTB.

Das *Rebound *ist auch noch nicht in der Liste, oder?


----------



## Sascha123 (3. März 2010)

Ich glaube ich muss bald entscheiden, dass es nicht mehr Modelle gegeben hat.


----------



## kingmoe (3. März 2010)

Gab´s nicht auch ein MTB "Colorado"?


----------



## Sascha123 (3. März 2010)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Gab´s nicht auch ein MTB "Colorado"?



Nein.


----------



## Kruko (3. März 2010)

Corrado gab es in Amerika. In Deutschland war es wegen der Namensrechte das Karakoram Elite 

Talera, Rebound, Cyclone hat es auch noch gegeben


----------



## Sascha123 (3. März 2010)

Aktueller Stand:

GT-MTBs:

1.    Aggressor     1994 bis heute
2.    Avalanche     1988 bis heute
3.    Backwoods     1985 bis ??? 
4.    Borrego     ??? bis ???
5.    Bravado     1992 bis 1997
6.    Bullet         2001
7.    Chucker        2004 bis heute
8.    Cyclone        ??? bis ???
9.    DHi    2005 bis 2008
10.    Force         2008 bis heute
11.    Fury         2009 bis heute
12.    Hybrid         ??? bis ???
13.    iDrive         2001 bis 2007
14.    Karakoram     1988 bis 1999
15.    Laguna         2009 bis heute
16.    Lightning     1997
17.    Lobo DH     ??? bis heute
18.    LTS         1996 bis 1999
19.    Marathon     2008 bis heute
20.    Outpost     1993 bis heute
21.    Pantera     1993 bis 1997
22.    Peace         2007 bis heute
23.    Psyclone     1992 bis 1999
24.    Rebound     1995 bis 2000
25.    Richter     1992 bis 1993
26.    Ricochet     1993 bis 1999
27.    RTS         1993 bis 1997
28.    Ruckus         ??? bis ???
29.    Sanction     2008 bis heute
30.    Sensor         2010 bis heute
31.    STS         1997 bis 2000
32.    Talera         1993 bis 1997
33.    Tempest     ??? bis ???
34.    Tequesta     1993 bis 1998
35.    Terramoto     1993 bis 1998
36.    Timberline     1985 bis ???
37.    XCR        ??? bis ???
38.    Xizang         1989 (Stahl)- 1990 bis 1999 (Titanium)
39.    Zaskar         1991 - heute


Jetzt gibts aber Fußball bevor es weitergeht. Mein Tipp 2:1 für Deutschland.


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. März 2010)

Weiter gehts,
Bravado ab 1992
Pantera ab 1992
Cyclone ab 1993 
Corrado ab 1993
Terramoto 1994
LTS ab 1995
GT Rebound ab 1996 bis 1998 (26")
GT RTS bis 1997
GT STS ab 1997
GT Lightning ab 1997
GT Saddleback nur 1997
GT Palomar ab 1997
GT Bullet ab 1996
GT Outpost ab 1988 oder 89
viel Spaß beim einpflegen


----------



## gtbiker (3. März 2010)

Was ist mit den Zusätzen wie Trail, Elite oder den Anatomic Modellen?
Die LTS,STS,RTS Modelle sollte man auch intern gliedern, nach 1,2,3,4, DH.
Lobos.
Das Peace nach 26" und 29" unterscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (3. März 2010)

Und natürlich die Le, AL, FS und DS Modelle


----------



## aggressor2 (3. März 2010)

wie hieß denn gleich der cruiser...?!

gibsich auch sowas:
GT GTB (98), gemoppst bei mtbr.com


----------



## gtbiker (3. März 2010)

Ich denke es geht um MTBs


----------



## tofu1000 (3. März 2010)

Alex, das Gutterball ist doch aber kein Mtb, oder?
Gab es eigentlich einen wesentlichen Unterschied zwischen "Cyclone" und "Psyclone"?
Und bei den STS-Modellen das "DS" nicht vergessen!


----------



## aggressor2 (3. März 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Ich denke es geht um MTBs



aach quatsch...


----------



## MTB_Tom (3. März 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Zusätzen wie Trail, Elite oder den Anatomic Modellen?
> Die LTS,STS,RTS Modelle sollte man auch intern gliedern, nach 1,2,3,4, DH.
> Lobos.
> Das Peace nach 26" und 29" unterscheiden.


 
LTS Alurahmen 95-??
LTS Thermoplast 95-96 ??

LTS 1,2 u.3 gabs ja nur in den USA als komplettbike.
LTS Thermoplast kam ja nur als Rahmenkit über den teich,oder?
ab 97 dann STS

..ist ein kleiner unterschied


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (3. März 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Zusätzen wie Trail, Elite oder den Anatomic Modellen?
> Die LTS,STS,RTS Modelle sollte man auch intern gliedern, nach 1,2,3,4, DH.
> Lobos.
> Das Peace nach 26" und 29" unterscheiden.



Muss ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch überlegen. Kann insgesamt zu viel des Guten werden.


----------



## Sascha123 (3. März 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Ich denke es geht um MTBs



Yes, only MTB!




GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Und natürlich die Le, AL, FS und DS Modelle



Nee, sämtlich Zusätze werden weggelassen. Sonst kann ich ja auch noch nach Carbon XXX und Carbon YYY unterscheiden. Das wird für eine Gallerie zu unübersichtlich. Jahrgang und Modell sollten da eigentlich reichen.


----------



## Sascha123 (3. März 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Weiter gehts,
> Bravado ab 1992
> Pantera ab 1992
> Cyclone ab 1993
> ...




Eingearbeitet (auch online):
GT-MTBs:

1.    Aggressor     1994 bis heute
2.    Avalanche     1988 bis heute
3.    Backwoods     1985 bis ??? 
4.    Borrego     ??? bis ???
5.    Bravado     1992 bis 1997
6.    Bullet         1996 bis 2001
7.    Chucker        2004 bis heute
8.    Corrado        1993 bis 1994
9.    Cyclone        1993 bis ???
10.    DHiModelle     2005 bis 2008
11.    Force         2008 bis heute
12.    Fury         2009 bis heute
13.    Hybrid         ??? bis ???
14.    iDrive         2001 bis 2007
15.    Karakoram     1988 bis 1999
16.    Laguna         2009 bis heute
17.    Lightning     1997
18.    Lobo DH     ??? bis heute
19.    LTS         1995 bis 1999
20.    Marathon     2008 bis heute
21.    Outpost     1993 bis heute
22.    Palomar        1997 bis 2003
23.    Pantera     1992 bis 1997
24.    Peace         2007 bis heute
25.    Psyclone     1992 bis 1999
26.    Rebound     1995 bis 2000
27.    Richter     1992 bis 1993
28.    Ricochet     1993 bis 1999
29.    RTS         1993 bis 1997
30.    Ruckus         ??? bis ???
31.    Saddleback    1993 bis 2000
32.    Sanction     2008 bis heute
33.    Sensor         2010 bis heute
34.    STS         1997 bis 2000
35.    Talera         1993 bis 1997
36.    Tempest     ??? bis ???
37.    Tequesta     1993 bis 1998
38.    Terramoto     1994 bis 1998
39.    Timberline     1985 bis ???
40.    XCR        ??? bis ???
41.    Xizang         1989 (Stahl)- 1990 bis 1999 (Titanium)
42.    Zaskar         1991 - heute


Bei 1-2 Modellen hab ich andere Jahrgänge gefunden.


----------



## aggressor2 (3. März 2010)

und der unterschied, bspw., zwischen normalem karakoram und karakoram elite (tange double butted vs. true temper gtx) wird dann einfach verschluckt?


----------



## Sascha123 (3. März 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> und der unterschied, bspw., zwischen normalem karakoram und karakoram elite (tange double butted vs. true temper gtx) wird dann einfach verschluckt?



Dafür gibts ja dann noch:

1. Bilderbezeichnungen
2. Separate Tags pro Bild


----------



## bvarnfullagts (4. März 2010)

I already have an excel spread sheet for this with the colors and decals highlighted but I'm only up to 99 on it and I don't really give a hoot about the newer models.  You can get all the info you need to complete it out of the catalog website.

Lightning was a two year wonder 1997 and 1998 only
Borrego 1993 and 1996 only nothing in between
Fury was also a road bike model from 1994-98
You also forgot the Cyclone
Karakoram Elite 1991
Karakoram K2 1989-90
Zaskar 24 1995 and 1996
Zaskar 20" 1995 and 1996
Pantera first model year was 1992 when both silver and red were available.
Tempest first model year was 1995 through 1997
twas called Richter 8.0 not Richter


----------



## aggressor2 (4. März 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Dafür gibts ja dann noch:
> 
> 1. Bilderbezeichnungen
> 2. Separate Tags pro Bild



ok.


----------



## Kruko (4. März 2010)

> 1. Aggressor 1994 bis heute
> 2. Avalanche 1988 bis heute
> 3. Backwoods 1985 bis ???
> 4. Borrego ??? bis ???
> ...



Ich wüßte aber nicht, dass es das Lobo bis heute gibt. Der Wolf war doch nur bis 2001 unterwegs. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Sascha123 (4. März 2010)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> I already have an excel spread sheet for this with the colors and decals highlighted but I'm only up to 99 on it and I don't really give a hoot about the newer models.  You can get all the info you need to complete it out of the catalog website.
> 
> Lightning was a two year wonder 1997 and 1998 only
> Borrego 1993 and 1996 only nothing in between
> ...



Thank you very much for supporting


----------



## Sascha123 (4. März 2010)

Ich habe weitere Detailangaben zu den unterschieden einzelnen Modelle bekommen. Es scheint doch von Interesse zu sein, die einzelenen Aspekte zu berücksichtigen.

Aus dem Grund wird die Struktur wie folgt überarbeitet:

*Kategorie: *Zaskar
_
Infotext am Anfang der Kategorie:_
Zaskar = Jahre....
Zaskar LE = Jahre ....
Zaskar Carbon XXX = Jahre
.....

*Alben:*

Nur Jahresangaben ....


Ob alle Besonderheiten pro Modell jemals ermittelt werden können, wird man dann halt noch sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (4. März 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund wird die Struktur wie folgt überarbeitet:
> 
> *Kategorie: *Zaskar
> _
> ...


----------



## Sascha123 (4. März 2010)

So langsam wird mir klar warum es bis dato keine ausführliche Bilderchronik gibt. Ich sage nur "Lebensaufgabe".

Neuer Stand:

GT-MTBs:

1.    Aggressor     1994 bis heute
2.    Avalanche     1988 bis heute
3.    Backwoods     1985 bis 2000
4.    Borrego     1993 und 1996
5.    Bravado     1992 bis 1997
6.    Bullet         1996 bis 2001
7.    Chucker        2004 bis heute
8.    Corrado        1993 bis 1994
9.    Cyclone        1993 bis *???*
10.    DHiModelle     2000 bis 2008
11.    Force         2008 bis heute
12.    Fury         2009 bis heute
13.    iDrive         2001 bis 2007
14.    Karakoram     1988 bis 1999
15.    Laguna         2009 bis heute
16.    Lightning     1997 bis 1998
17.    Lobo DH 1998 bis 2000
18.    LTS         1995 bis 1999
19.    Marathon     2008 bis heute
20.    Outpost     1988 bis heute
21.    Palomar        1997 bis 2003
22.    Pantera     1992 bis 1997
23.    Peace         2007 bis heute
24.    Psyclone     1992 bis 1999
25.    Rebound     1995 bis 2000
26.    Richter 8.0    1992 bis 1993
27.    Ricochet     1993 bis 1999
28.    RTS         1993 bis 1997
29.    Ruckus 2001 bis heute 
30.    Saddleback    1993 bis 2000
31.    Sanction     2008 bis heute
32.    Sensor         2010 bis heute
33.    STS         1997 bis 2000
34.    Talera         1993 bis 1997
35.    Tempest     1995 bis 1998
36.    Tequesta     1990 bis 1998
37.    Terramoto     1994 bis 1998
38.    Timberline     1985 bis 2004
39. XCR  1999 bis 2000
40.    Xizang         1989 bis 1999
41.    Zaskar         1991 - heute


Die neue Struktur innerhalb einer Kategorie sieht so aus.
Wenn jemand Lust hat mir ein paar allgemeine Modellinfos (entsprechend der Struktur) mitzuteilen, bin ich nicht traurig. Ich will die Arbeit sicherlich nicht komplett an das Forum übertragen, nur dauert die Einmann-Recherche halt 10x länger. Nebenbei bekommt die "GT-Gemeinde" ja auch eine verwertbare Übersicht, die man hier ggf. anpinnen kann.

Frage: Ist das "Fury" wirklich kein MTB?


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. März 2010)

2 Verbesserungen, Outpost ab 88 und Tequesta ab 90


----------



## Sascha123 (4. März 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> 2 Verbesserungen, Outpost ab 88 und Tequesta ab 90



Ist in der o.a. Liste korrigiert. Mittlerweile komme ich auf *"247" *unterschiedliche GT-Jahrgänge im MTB-Bereich.


----------



## Sascha123 (4. März 2010)

Update:

Lobo DH 1998-2000


----------



## LeFrankdrien (4. März 2010)

Hi,

das Dhi gab es doch auch schon 2000. Zumindest mal mein Rahmen ist aus dem Jahr...

VG
peru


----------



## Sascha123 (4. März 2010)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das Dhi gab es doch auch schon 2000. Zumindest mal mein Rahmen ist aus dem Jahr...
> 
> ...




Ok, dann nehme ich es ab 2000 auf. Habe das 2000er-Modell auch im Web gefunden. Was allerdings danach war, keine Ahnung? Wird ja vielleicht irgendwann jemand korrigieren oder bestätigen können.

Updates:

DHi 2000-2008
Backwoods 1985-2000


----------



## Sascha123 (4. März 2010)

Update:

Timberline 1985-2004 (als MTB-Version!)


----------



## Sascha123 (4. März 2010)

Das GT Hybrid fliegt vorerst wieder aus der Liste. Meine Recherchen haben ergeben das es nur in der BMX-Version bzw. als Streetbike vorkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (4. März 2010)

Tempest gibts auch immernoch, allerdings ist es jetzt auch so ne dirt-ey-alda-was-geht-Schüssel 
Bis dann
Edith sagt, die normale MTB-Version ds Tempests gabs auch noch 98. 99 weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Sascha123 (4. März 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Tempest gibts auch immernoch, allerdings ist es jetzt auch so ne dirt-ey-alda-was-geht-Schüssel
> Bis dann
> Edith sagt, die normale MTB-Version ds Tempests gabs auch noch 98. 99 weiß ich nicht.



Wer ist "Edith"?


----------



## Sascha123 (4. März 2010)

Update:

Tempest 1995-1998
Ruckus 2001 -heute


----------



## gtbiker (4. März 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Wer ist "Edith"?


Ach eine gute alte Bekannte....


----------



## Sascha123 (4. März 2010)

Langsam glaube ich, das Cyclone ist ein Phantom oder jemand wollte mich ärgern. 

Ich finde absolut nichts ...


----------



## aggressor2 (4. März 2010)

sufu im ibc:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5471275&highlight=gt+cyclone#post5471275


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (4. März 2010)

Des ist doch bestimmt ein Fake.


----------



## Janikulus (4. März 2010)

sehr schönes Projekt deine Seite!

ich würde aber noch zwischen LTS und LTS Thermo (1995-1996?) unterscheiden.
Dann noch STS (1 und 2 nur 1997?) und dann STS DS (1998-1999?) und STS DH (?), es gab ja noch das STS Lobo (1998?), tja und dann noch STS XRC...

es werden sicher viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiele verschiedene Bikes, eine komplette Auflistung lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach aber schon.


----------



## Kruko (4. März 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> sufu im ibc:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5471275&highlight=gt+cyclone#post5471275



Wo Du den Thread gerade postest. Da sind auch die schönen Tadems drin. Die gehören eigentlich auch dazu.


----------



## Sascha123 (4. März 2010)

Danke. Ohne die tatkräftige Unterstüzung/Kompetenz hier im Forum wäre es  eine unlösbare Aufgabe.

Deine Daten nehme ich auf jeden Fall schon mal in die Kategorie auf. Die Jahrgänge lasse ich noch offen.


----------



## Sascha123 (4. März 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wo Du den Thread gerade postest. Da sind auch die schönen Tadems drin. Die gehören eigentlich auch dazu.



Sind die serienmäßig? Ansonsten = nöö!


----------



## kingmoe (4. März 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Langsam glaube ich, das Cyclone ist ein Phantom oder jemand wollte mich ärgern.
> 
> Ich finde absolut nichts ...



Cyclone ist der Vorläufer zum Psyclone (weißt du ja eh schon) und war IMO von 1991, evtl. auch schon 1990. 1989 hieß das fillet brazed Stahlteil ja noch Xizang. Decals würden auch zu 1990/1991 passen:
















Over and out, bin jetzt ´ne gute Woche im Urlaub


----------



## Kruko (4. März 2010)

Jepp 

Habe auch die erste Generation ohne Federung hier in den Katalogen


----------



## Sascha123 (4. März 2010)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Cyclone ist der Vorläufer zum Psyclone (weißt du ja eh schon) und war IMO von 1991, evtl. auch schon 1990. 1989 hieß das fillet brazed Stahlteil ja noch Xizang. Decals würden auch zu 1990/1991 passen:
> 
> Over and out, bin jetzt ´ne gute Woche im Urlaub



Alles klar. Dann nehme ich mal 1990-1991. 

Ach ja. nen guten Urlaub noch.


----------



## Sascha123 (4. März 2010)

Stand neu:

1.    Aggressor     1994 bis heute
2.    Avalanche     1988 bis heute
3.    Backwoods     1985 bis 2000
4.    Borrego     1993 und 1996
5.    Bravado     1992 bis 1997
6.    Bullet         1996 bis 2001
7.    Chucker        2004 bis heute
8.    Corrado        1993 bis 1994
9.    Cyclone        1990 bis 1991
10.    DHiModelle     2000 bis 2008
11.    Force         2008 bis heute
12.    Fury         2009 bis heute
13.    iDrive         2001 bis 2007
14.    Karakoram     1988 bis 1999
15.    Laguna         2009 bis heute
16.    Lightning     1997 bis 1998
17.    Lobo DH 1998 bis 2000
18.    LTS         1995 bis 1999
19.    Marathon     2008 bis heute
20.    Outpost     1988 bis heute
21.    Palomar        1997 bis 2003
22.    Pantera     1992 bis 1997
23.    Peace         2007 bis heute
24.    Psyclone     1992 bis 1999
25.    Rebound     1995 bis 2000
26.    Richter 8.0    1992 bis 1993
27.    Ricochet     1993 bis 1999
28.    RTS         1993 bis 1997
29.    Ruckus 2001 bis heute 
30.    Saddleback    1993 bis 2000
31.    Sanction     2008 bis heute
32.    Sensor         2010 bis heute
33.    STS         1997 bis 2000
34.    Talera         1993 bis 1997
35.    Tempest     1995 bis 1998
36.    Tequesta     1990 bis 1998
37.    Terramoto     1994 bis 1998
38.    Timberline     1985 bis 2004
39. XCR  1999 bis 2000
40.    Xizang         1989 bis 1999
41.    Zaskar         1991 - heute


Wer Lust und Laune hat, kann ab sofort die Bilderchronik nutzen. Strukturell steht sie und wird nur noch an einigen Stellen optimiert.

Nur um eins klarzustellen: Die Gallerie ist eine Gallerie! Sämtliche anderweitigen Vermutungen sind abwegig! Wenn ich was fachliches wissen will, komme ich weiterhin hier her.

Gerne können demnächst auch 1-2 Leute (wenn überhaupt Interesse besteht) einen Admin-Zugang zur Gallerie bekommen. Ich habe schließlich nichts zu verheimlichen und Kontrolle schadet nie.


----------



## aggressor2 (4. März 2010)

zaskar race gabs auch noch.
wie kommst du dann zu den jeweiligen bildern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (4. März 2010)

Ich brauche dann künftig noch für alle 41 Modelle die Typen.

Ist zwar nicht extrem wichtig, soll aber eine Orientierung in den Kategorien geben. Wird wahrscheinlich eh "ewig" dauern bis es fertig ist und hat Zeit.

Mal ein Bsp. zum Zaskar:


                                Zaskar-              Zaskar LE              -Zaskar LE RS -                               Zaskar Race -                              Zaskar RS -                               Zaskar Suspension -                               Zaskar Expert -                               Zaskar Pro -                               Zaskar Team -                               Zaskar 9R Expert -                               Zaskar 9R Pro -                               Zaskar 20th anniversary -                               Zaskar Carbon Expert -                               Zaskar Carbon Pro -                              Zaskar Carbon Team              ...


Wie ich an die Bilder komme Natürlich durch User der Gallerie. Da braucht man viel Zeit und Geduld. Natürlich muss die Quali der Gallerie auch ständig ausgebaut werden. Mal schaun... und wenn nich iss auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## MTB_Tom (4. März 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Wie ich an die Bilder komme Natürlich durch User der Gallerie. Da braucht man viel Zeit und Geduld. Natürlich muss die Quali der Gallerie auch ständig ausgebaut werden. Mal schaun... und wenn nich iss auch nicht schlimm.


 
wegen bilder...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=417781&page=3&highlight=LTS

gruß
tom


----------



## Sascha123 (4. März 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> wegen bilder...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=417781&page=3&highlight=LTS
> 
> gruß
> tom




Nee, danke. Ich klaue ungefragt keine Bilder.
Die muss jeder schon von sich aus einstellen, bearbeiten bzw. wieder löschen.


----------



## MTB_Tom (4. März 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Nee, danke. Ich klaue ungefragt keine Bilder.
> Die muss jeder schon von sich aus einstellen, bearbeiten bzw. wieder löschen.


 
was heist klauen,mein einverständniss hast
aber wusste nicht das jeder das einstellen kann...


----------



## bvarnfullagts (5. März 2010)

Correction....89 Tequesta...proof from my catalog.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (5. März 2010)

And what about these???  The also bore the decal GT All Terra. 700D's the Quatrefoil Tandem, Tachyon, Continuum and Virage(GT's first aluminum production bike in 1990 an import from Taiwan even before the Zaskar)

These are all actually very historic bikes when you consider the current 650B movement within the industry.  The 650B tires even bead on the 700D rims.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (5. März 2010)

A good source......is bikepedia.com has all the cataloged bikes from 1993-Present with specs...even has pictures of some model years.  Shows in the right margin of each models what years the model was available.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (5. März 2010)

Corrections.... 
Bravado(LE) was only 92, 93, 94...in the US.  Not in the US catalog in 97 and 98. Was it available in other countries 95-98?  

Backwoods was 85 and 86...then became a model in the Mt. Shasta line distributed by GT in the US and Canada and then came back to the GT line in 1994 to 2000.


----------



## Janikulus (5. März 2010)

so, ich hab da mal was für die alten Fullys zusammengetragen:

RTS 1, 2 und 3 - 1994-1996
RTS Team - 1994-1995
RTS - 1997
LTS Team - 1995-1997
LTS Thermoplastic - (1995?)-1996
LTS 1, 2 und 3 - 1996-1997
LTS 4 und 5 - 1997
LTS 1 Spin - 1997
LTS DH - 1997-1998
LTS 1000 Spin - 1998
LTS 1000 XC - 1998
LTS 2000, 3000 und 4000 - 1998
LTS 1000DS, 2000DS und 3000DS - 1998
STS 1 und 2 - 1997
STS DH - 1997-1998
STS 1000DS und 1500DS - 1998
STS DH Lobo - 1998
STS XRC 1000 und 2000 - 1999
STS 1000 - 2000
Lobo 1000 DH - 1999
Lobo DH - 2000
XRC 1000, 2000, 3000 und 4000 - 1999-2000
XRC 1500 und 5000 - 2000
XRC LE - 2000

und dann kam i-drive...

das sind die Infos die ich aus den Katalogen und dem Netz ziehen konnte.

Gruss,
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (5. März 2010)

Super, vielen Dank euch allen! 

Ich werde im Laufe des Tages die Arbeit wieder aufnehmen. Ein paar Tage habe ich nämlich noch Freiräume, dann muss ich wieder die Schulbank drücken.


----------



## Sascha123 (5. März 2010)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> A good source......is bikepedia.com has all the cataloged bikes from 1993-Present with specs...even has pictures of some model years.  Shows in the right margin of each models what years the model was available.



Yes, I know but bikepedia.com isn't perfect because it has some knowledge gaps ... but better than nothing.


----------



## Davidbelize (5. März 2010)

lecker seite


----------



## Sascha123 (5. März 2010)

Danke. Habe gerade ein weiteres Higlight auf die Startseite gepackt.
 Jetzt muss ich aber mal wieder die Inhalte etwas anpassen ...


----------



## Sascha123 (5. März 2010)

Stand neu:

1.    Aggressor     1994 bis heute
2.    Avalanche     1988 bis heute
3.    Backwoods     1985 bis 2000
4.    Borrego     1993 und 1996
5.    Bravado     1992 bis 1997
6.    Bullet         1996 bis 2001
7.    Chucker        2004 bis heute
8.    Corrado        1993 bis 1994
9.    Cyclone        1990 bis 1991
10.    DHiModelle     2000 bis 2008
11.    Force         2008 bis heute
12.    Fury         2009 bis heute
13.    iDrive         2001 bis 2007
14.    Karakoram     1988 bis 1999
15.    Laguna         2009 bis heute
16.    Lightning     1997 bis 1998
17.    Lobo DH 1998 bis 2000
18.    LTS         1995 bis 1999
19.    Marathon     2008 bis heute
20.    Outpost     1988 bis heute
21.    Palomar        1997 bis 2003
22.    Pantera     1992 bis 1997
23.    Peace         2007 bis heute
24.    Psyclone     1992 bis 1999
25. Quatrefoil (MTB-Tandem) 1993
26.    Rebound     1995 bis 2000
27.    Richter 8.0    1992 bis 1993
28.    Ricochet     1993 bis 1999
29.    RTS         1993 bis 1997
30.    Ruckus 2001 bis heute 
31.    Saddleback    1993 bis 2000
32.    Sanction     2008 bis heute
33.    Sensor         2010 bis heute
34.    STS         1997 bis 2000
35.    Talera         1993 bis 1997
36.    Tempest     1995 bis 1998
37.    Tequesta     1989 bis 1998
38.    Terramoto     1994 bis 1998
39.    Timberline     1985 bis 2004
40. XCR  1999 bis 2000
41.    Xizang         1989 bis 1999
42.    Zaskar         1991 - heute


@bvarnfullagts
-Virage is a hybrid
-Continuum 700D is a hybrid
-Tachyon is a streetbike

I need only "real MTBs".


----------



## zaskar-le (5. März 2010)

Schöne Idee! 

Nur eins: "Galerie", nicht "Gallerie"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (5. März 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Schöne Idee!
> 
> Nur eins: "Galerie", nicht "Gallerie"



Danke.
Und wieder hat es einen dummen Webmaster erwischt. Hier deine richtige Anmerkung. Hätte ich es mit "y" geschrieben, könnte ich mich wenigstens noch rausreden. 
Na dann werde ich bald einige Grafiken und Texte ändern. Verdammt....


----------



## Sascha123 (5. März 2010)

*Achtung: *

Durch die Korrektur von "Gallerie" in "Galerie" wurden Links und Dateiordner umbenannt. Bestehende Verlinkungen auf die Galerie müssen neu gesetzt werden!


----------



## Sascha123 (5. März 2010)

Janikulus schrieb:


> so, ich hab da mal was für die alten Fullys zusammengetragen:
> 
> RTS 1, 2 und 3 - 1994-1996
> RTS Team - 1994-1995
> ...



Nochmals Dank, Paul.

Ich habe deine Arbeit 1:1 übernommen!


----------



## bvarnfullagts (6. März 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Stand neu:
> 
> 1.    Aggressor     1994 bis heute
> 2.    Avalanche     1988 bis heute
> ...



Then you should take all the bikes with the fancy cushy forks and back end springs off your list.  That Virage, Continuum and Tachyon are much closer to real mountain bikes than those will ever be...


----------



## bvarnfullagts (6. März 2010)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Then you should take all the bikes with the fancy cushy forks and back end springs off your list.  That Virage, Continuum and Tachyon are much closer to real mountain bikes than those will ever be...



By the way National XC Mountain Bike Championships have been won on hybrids...Dave Weins of Diamond Back won the NORBA nationals on an Overide Comp with 700C wheels.  Maybe you should take the Tandems off the list then because they also have 700D wheels just as these bikes you don't want on the list.  Just because a bike has drop bars doesn't mean it's a "streetbike".  They do have Cyclocross in Europe don't they?  You must call these street bikes too then?  World Champion John Tomac raced a "strretbike" then too didn't he?


----------



## aggressor2 (6. März 2010)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Then you should take all the bikes with the fancy cushy forks and back end springs off your list.  That Virage, Continuum and Tachyon are much closer to real mountain bikes than those will ever be...



haha...


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. März 2010)

Talera ab 89/90


----------



## Sascha123 (6. März 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Talera ab 89/90



Ok, Ok ...


----------



## Sascha123 (6. März 2010)

Die *"heilige Liste"* ist auf einem guten Weg der Perfektion. Jeder Hinweis wird, wie gewohnt, dankbar angenommen!

Sollte mir jedoch jemand sagen, er habe so eine Liste bereits im Keller, dann erschlage ich ihn persönlich.
 

Aggressor (1994-heute)
*Typenbezeichnung*/*Baujahre* 
                               Aggressor 1.0
Aggressor 2.0
Aggressor 3.0
Aggressor 24
Aggressor 26
Aggressor Women's

Avalanche (1988-heute)
*Typenbezeichnung*/*Baujahre*
Avalanche 1.0
Avalanche 2.0
Avalanche 3.0
Avalanche 1.0 "Disc"
Avalanche 2.0 "Disc"
Avalanche 3.0 "Disc" 
                                             Avalanche Expert 
                                             Avalanche Women

Backwoods (1985-2000)
*Typenbezeichnung*/*Baujahre*
?

Borrego (1993 und 1996)
*Typenbezeichnung*/*Baujahre*
?

Bravado (1992-1997)
*Typenbezeichnung*/*Baujahre
*Bravado LE
Bravado LE RS

Bullet (1996-2001)
*Typenbezeichnung*/*Baujahre
?

*Chucker (2004-heute)
*Typenbezeichnung*/*Baujahre*
Chucker 1.0
Chucker 2.0
Chucker 3.0

Corrado (1993-1994)
*Typenbezeichnung*/*Baujahre*
Corrado
Corrado RS

Cyclone (1990-1991)
*Typenbezeichnung*/*Baujahre
?

*DHi (2000-2008)
*Typenbezeichnung*/*Baujahre*
DHi
DHi Pro
DHi Team

Force (2008-heute)
*Typenbezeichnung*/*Baujahre*
Force 1.0
Force 2.0
Force 3.0 
                                             Force Carbon Expert
Force Carbon Pro

Fury (2009-heute)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre
*Fury               2009-heute

iDrive (2001-2007)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre*
iDrive 1.0 - 7.0
iDrive XC 1.0 und 2.0
iDrive XC Ultra
iDrive 0.0
iDrive Race
iDrive Team
iDrive Expert

Karakoram (1988-1991)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre*
Karakoram K2              1989-1990
Karakoram Elite              1991

Laguna (2009-heute)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre*
Laguna Women's 2009-heute

Lightning (1997-1998)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre*
Lightning 1997-1998

Lobo DH (1999-2000)
*Typenbezeichnung*/*Baujahre* 
Lobo 1000 DH              1999
Lobo DH              2000

LTS (1995-1999)
*Typenbezeichnung*/*Baujahre* 
LTS Team              1995-1997
LTS Thermoplastic              1995-1996
LTS 1, 2 und 4              1996-1997
LTS 4 und 5              1997
LTS 1 Spin              1997
LTS DH              1997-1998
LTS 1000 Spin 1998
LTS 1000 XC              1998
LTS 2000, 3000 und 4000              1998
LTS 1000DS, 2000DS und 3000DS              1998

Marathon (2008-heute)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre*
Marathon 1.0 - 3.0
Marathon 9R
Marathon Elite
Marathon Sport
Marathon Carbon Expert
Marathon Carbon Pro
Marathon Carbon Team

Outpost (1988-heute)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre*
Outpost
Outpost Trail
Outpost Disc

Palomar (1997-2003)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre*
Palomar 1997-2003

Pantera (1992-1997)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre*
Pantera
Pantera AL
Pantera AL RS

Peace (2007-heute)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre*
Peace
Peace 9R
Peace 9R Multi

Psyclone (1992-1999)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre*
Psyclone 1992-1999

Quatrefoil (1993)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre*
Quatrefoil 1993

Rebound (1995-2000)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre*
Rebound 1995-2000

Richter 8.0 (1992-1993)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre*
Richter 8.0 1992-1993

Ricochet (1993-1999)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre
*Ricochet
Ricochet Anatomica

RTS (1993-1997)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre*
RTS 1, 2 und 3              1994-1996
RTS Team              1994-1995
RTS              1997

Ruckus (2001-heute)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre*
Ruckus 1.0 - 3.0
Ruckus DX
Ruckus UF
Ruckus DJ
Ruckus UF 24
Ruckus Shore
Ruckus iDrive Flowta
Ruckus SS

Saddleback (1993-2000)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre*
Saddleback 1993-2000

Sanction (2008-heute)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre*
Sanction 1.0
Sanction 2.0
Sanction 3.0

Sensor (2010-heute)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre*
Sensor 1.0 - 3.0 2010

STS (1997-2000)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre*
STS 1 und 2              1997
STS DH              1997-1998
STS 1000DS und 1500DS              1998
STS DH Lobo              1998
STS XRC 1000 und 2000              1999
STS 1000              2000

Talera (1989-1997)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre*
Talera 1989-1997

Tempest (1995-1998)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre*
Tempest 1995-1998

Tequesta (1989-1998)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre*
Tequesta
Tequesta FS

Terramoto (1994-1998)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre*
Terramoto 1994-1998

Timberline (1985-2004)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre*
Timberline
Timberline LTD
Timberline LTD Automatic
Timberline FS
Timberline Trail
Timberline iDrive

XCR (1999-2000)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre*
XRC 1000, 2000, 3000 und 4000              1999-2000
XRC 1500 und 5000              2000                                XCR LE              2000

Xizang (1989-1999)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre
*Xizang 1989-1999


Zaskar (1991-heute)
*Typenbezeichnung/**Baujahre*
Zaskar
Zaskar LE
Zaskar LE RS
Zaskar Race
Zaskar RS
Zaskar Suspension
Zaskar Expert
Zaskar Pro
ZaskarTeam
Zaskar 9R Expert
Zaskar 9R Pro
Zaskar 20th anniversary
Zaskar Carbon Expert
Zaskar Carbon Pro
Zaskar Carbon Team


----------



## Sascha123 (8. März 2010)

Zwischenstand der Modellübersicht: hier

Im nächsten Schritt werde ich demnächst die Links für registrierte Benutzer zur Bearbeitung freigeben. Dauert aber noch etwas ...

Nebenbei musste ich zwei besonders schöne Kunstwerke auf die Startseite packen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oh-Markus (9. März 2010)

Hi,

und dann gab es noch ein Team Avalanche, das war von 1991 glaube ich,

und ein XCR LE von 1999, das war der polierte Rahmen mit rotem Hinterbau

Markus


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. März 2010)

Das XCR le war Teamfarbend, Blau-Gelb.


----------



## Oh-Markus (9. März 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Das XCR le war Teamfarbend, Blau-Gelb.



Stimmt, dass 2000 er war in Blau-Gelb.

Das XCR Le von 1999 war Alu poliert. Ich kann heute abend mal ein paar Bilder davon einstellen.

Markus


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. März 2010)

Kannst recht haben, die Rahmennummer vom Team meines Bekannten sagt Herstellungsdatum 10/99. Wahrscheinlich bereits ein 2000 Model.


----------



## Kruko (9. März 2010)

Oh-Markus schrieb:


> Stimmt, dass 2000 er war in Blau-Gelb.
> 
> Das XCR Le von 1999 war Alu poliert. Ich kann heute abend mal ein paar Bilder davon einstellen.
> 
> Markus



In meinem 1999'er Katalog ist kein XCR LE gelistet. Nur das XCR 1000, welches in den Fraben BB, cosmic sunrise und team white angeboten wurde. Der Katalog ist allerdings aus Amerika


----------



## Manni1599 (9. März 2010)

Es gab auf jeden Fall 1991,1992,1993 Team Avalanches, ich suche selbst noch so eines in Blau oder Gelb und 18''. 
Bei den i-Drives fehlt das Pro. Das gab es zumindest 2003 als Coupe de Monde Edition.


----------



## Sascha123 (9. März 2010)

Danke für die vielen nützlichen Hinweise. Bin gerade etwas busy, denn ich darf morgen meine praktische IHK-Prüfung für nen AdA-Schein ablegen.

Werde am Wochenende wieder weitermachen und die Seite definitiv weiter ausbauen.


Bis die Tage.


----------



## mountymaus (9. März 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen nützlichen Hinweise. Bin gerade etwas busy, denn ich darf morgen meine praktische IHK-Prüfung für nen AdA-Schein ablegen.
> 
> Werde am Wochenende wieder weitermachen und die Seite definitiv weiter ausbauen.
> 
> ...



Da wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg. 
Ich habe die praktische IHK-AdA-Prüfung als reine "Schauspielerei" empfunden. Theorie und Praxis sehen da ganz anders aus...


----------



## Sascha123 (10. März 2010)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Da wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg.
> Ich habe die praktische IHK-AdA-Prüfung als reine "Schauspielerei" empfunden. Theorie und Praxis sehen da ganz anders aus...



Danke, Danke. Bin froh das es nun vorbei ist.
Ich empfande es übrigens ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ankerwickler (10. März 2010)

Was ist mit dem Arrowhead?

Meins ist von 1999.
Schöner Rahmen, mäßige Komponenten.

MFG

Ankerwickler


----------



## Sascha123 (10. März 2010)

ankerwickler schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Arrowhead?
> 
> Meins ist von 1999.
> Schöner Rahmen, mäßige Komponenten.
> ...




Wenn dem so ist, muss es natürlich dazu!
Werde morgem mal etwas forschen.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Sascha123 (11. März 2010)

Arrowhead muss als MTB natürlich in die Liste.

Hat jemand dazu genauerer Details?

Ich weiß nur, dass es ein

-Arrowhead
-Arrowhead FS


gab.


----------



## redsandow (11. März 2010)

Tequesta ab 88`hab ich im katalog
Zaskar X 2000 das komplett schwarze!wie kann so etwas vergessen werden?
das Ricochet gab es als Pro im 88 aber als Trialversion-fotos bei zaskar-freak
Team Avalanche ab 90`
Ruckus i-Drive 1.0 und 2.0 von 2002-2004
Backwoods ab 85`?ist das ein schreibfehler


----------



## Sascha123 (11. März 2010)

redsandow schrieb:


> Tequesta ab 88`hab ich im katalog
> Zaskar X 2000 das komplett schwarze!wie kann so etwas vergessen werden?
> das Ricochet gab es als Pro im 88 aber als Trialversion-fotos bei zaskar-freak
> Team Avalanche ab 90`
> ...




Danke für deine Infos!

Wenn du dir mal die Liste in Ruhe ansiehst, wirst du feststellen, dass man eine Menge vergessen kann. Sie ist bestimmt noch immer nicht richtig aber irgendwann muss man halt mal anfangen.

Die Info vom Backwoods hab ich so bekommen. Ich kann auch nicht alles persönlich überprüfen und muss mich das schon etwas auf das "kritische Auge" sämtlicher Leser verlassen. Funktioniert ja bis jetzt recht gut.


----------



## redsandow (11. März 2010)

sorry für den nachtrag

aber "kritische Auge"

Avalanche wurde 93`erstmals als AL angeboten.war die umstellung von stahl auf alu.
Karakoram auf alle fälle bis 96

super arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (11. März 2010)

1985 gab es 2 GT Mountainbike Modelle, das Timberline und das Backwoods.
Das Backwoods ist an den geraden Kettenstreben zu erkennen (ab 86 auch am Timberline).


----------



## Oh-Markus (11. März 2010)

Hi,
leider hab ich in den Katalogen auch noch nichts gefunden, bezüglich des XCR Rahmen, aber es ist einer aus dem Jahr 1999.


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. März 2010)

Sehr Schick, Eloxierten Hinterbau am XCR hab ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## goegolo (14. März 2010)

Das LTS dh gab es bereits 1996:


----------



## gtbiker (14. März 2010)

Genau, hab hier nen Rahmen aus Februar 96.


----------



## Sascha123 (14. März 2010)

Ich habe meine Strategie geändert und werde nun bald die Daten von den "Wissenden" selbst einpflegen lassen. Dafür habe ich in den letzen Tagen eine gut ausbaufähige Datenbank konzipiert. 

Momentanes nacktes "Skelett" der Modellseite: hier
Die entsprechenden Bikebilder werden auch künftig dynamisch aus der Galerie geladen.

Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich registrierte Galerienutzer direkt editieren lassen soll oder dies erst nach einer Freigabe geschehen soll. Mal sehen...

Ich muss mich selbst bremsen, denn ich habe noch etliche weitere Ideen für die Zukunft.


----------



## aggressor2 (22. März 2010)

du wolltest nur produktionsmodelle, oder? keine prototypen?


----------



## Sascha123 (22. März 2010)

Später gerne! Aber das wir dann dein Job.

Momentan bin ich gerade dabei, den internen Bereich für bereits angemeldete Galerie-User auszubauen. Künftig können die Daten inklusive Beispielbilder absolut selbstständig eingearbeitet werden. Im Anschluss landen sie dann automatisch auf der Homepage.

Melde mich, wenn die "Beta" fertig ist.


----------



## Sascha123 (23. März 2010)

Nach etlichen Tagen der Programmiererei ist es vorerst  geschafft. 

Ab sofort können sich registrierte Galerie-User hier intern anmelden und:

1. Modellreihen aktualisieren, z.B. Zaskar, Avalanche,...
2. Details zu den zugehörigen Modelltypen einflegen

Nebenbei können pro Modelltyp bis zu 3 Bilder aus der Galerie verlinkt werden.

*Anmerkung:*
Der interne Bereich ist noch in den "Kinderschuhen". Optisch wird sich noch einiges tun! Nebenbei kommen in der Zukunft weitere Funktionen dazu. Ich denke z.B. an das anlegen individueller Bikeprojekte usw.. Gerne nehme ich auch bereits weitere Vorschläge ("Wunschliste") für die Zukunft  entgegen. Fehlerhinweise und Kritik sind herzlich willkommen!

Ich bitte bei der Umsetzung lediglich um Geduld, denn Stunden bzw. Tage sind bei derartigen Projekten nichts.


----------



## cizeta (28. März 2010)

Was ist denn eigtl mit dem GT IT1 und 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (28. März 2010)

Abend,

danke für den Tipp.

Das werde ich morgen mal in Ruhe überprüfen.


----------



## aggressor2 (29. März 2010)

cizeta schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigtl mit dem GT IT1 und 2



it2? ich kenn nur das it1.


----------



## cizeta (29. März 2010)

ja es gibt 2 verschiedene die sich aber nur minimal unterscheiden  und bevor mich hier andere berichtigen spiele ich lieber den klugschei55er


----------



## Sascha123 (29. März 2010)

IT1 wird sofort aufgenommen.


----------



## uwolo71 (17. Juni 2010)

Hier mal drei Bilder von meinem GT Team Avalanche B. 10/92 !!

Bilder befinden sich unter Fotos.

Bis die Tage!!


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Juni 2010)

92 gabs schon groove tube? cool...


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Juni 2010)

Wunderschön, das Team Avalanche!
So eines will ich auch noch, aber am liebsten mit farblich passender Bologna Lite Gabel...... Hach ja......Irgendwann....


----------



## Sascha123 (17. Juni 2010)

uwolo71 schrieb:


> Hier mal drei Bilder von meinem GT Team Avalanche B. 10/92 !!
> 
> Bilder befinden sich unter Fotos.
> 
> Bis die Tage!!




Sehr schön


----------



## Bullfighter (1. November 2011)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Die *"heilige Liste"* ist auf einem guten Weg der Perfektion. Jeder Hinweis wird, wie gewohnt, dankbar angenommen!
> 
> Sollte mir jedoch jemand sagen, er habe so eine Liste bereits im Keller, dann erschlage ich ihn persönlich.
> 
> ...




Führt die Liste hier noch irgendwer weiter?
Ist mal wieder Zeit für ein Update.
Die Internet Seite scheint es auch nicht mehr zugeben.

Also das sind allein die 29er Modelle für 2012:
GT Sensor 9r Pro 
GT Sensor 9r Expert 
GT Sensor 9r Elite 
GT Xizang 9r
GT Zaskar 9r Pro Carbon
GT Zaskar 9r Expert Carbon
GT Zaskar 9r Elite
GT Zaskar 100 9r Pro 
 GT Zaskar 100 9r Expert  
GT Karakoram 1.0 
GT Karakoram 2.0 
GT Karakoram 3.0 
GT Karakoram 4.0 

und das 26" Karakoram wurde doch nicht nur bis 1991 gebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

